# Use FreeNAS web GUI



## 6502 (May 13, 2019)

Is it possible to install/use the web GUI of FreeNAS on normal FreeBSD (for visual configuration of Samba, etc.)? Maybe a better and easier way is to install FreeNAS, configure Samba, DNS, etc. and then copy the .conf files to the actual FreeBSD server.


----------

